# Bianchi Limited 1987 photos and specs?



## Steelguy

I've got a 1987 Bianchi Limited frame (Bianchi Formula Two tubing) that I'd like to build up with as much originality as is reasonably possible. Does anybody have photos or a specification list that would help? The 1986 catalog says only it came with the Shimano 600 groupset, but that leaves out a lot. What about the wheels, for example? My frame has 127mm rear axle spacing, a Shimano octalink bottom bracket (probably not original?), and adapters that fit over the shifter bosses to take cables from some kind of handlebar shifter. Would a 1987 bike have integrated shifters/brake levers? The frame also came with a Bianchi black seatpost (27.2); would that have been original? The headset is Shimano 600. There are holes in the rear dropouts (horizontal) for adjusters like the ones for Campagnolo rear dropouts, but I gather that these frames were sold without adjusters. Thanks for your help.


----------



## josephr

Hey Wayne...
My 1989 Limited was built in Japan with Ishiwata tubing and front fork as a frameset installed with Shimano 600 headset. I've never been able to find a brochure or any specs about it (mind you I haven't tried that hard). As I understand though, the complete bikes came with 600 at the time. I'm pretty sure 600 was was square taper as I don't think Octolink had come out yet. I'mm 99% certain the BB is a 600t. Of course, I could be very wrong! The rest of my drivetrain is 105 and the wheels are Shimano 600 hubs with Sun rims. Brakes are 105 --- not sure what my original levers were as I picked up on some used DuraAce levers after an accident.

My bike has shifters on the downtube, so yours is likely a later modification for handle-bar mounted shifters. I don't think the integrated brake/shifters really became popular until around 1991 or so??? maybe thats about the same time the owner moved to the Octolink BB??? 

I wonder if mine is a rarity as most of the Limiteds I've seen pictures of have been red or black with white lettering. Mine is a metallic grey with celeste lettering that has a fuscia stripe. When I got this bike, there was an italian company that made a wheelset with metallic grey rims to match it and they came with Quattro branded hubs. Of the pictures I've seen of these bikes, most have had brushed aluminum rims, brushed aluminum handlebars, stems, and seatposts. I think the stock stem/dropbars were Columbus. I dunno about the seatpost. 

Hope this helps a little bit! 
Joe


----------



## Steelguy

*Bianchi Limited catalog*

Thanks for writing, Joe, very helpful. Try this link for the Limited page from a 1986 Bianchi catalog.

https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Bianchi-86/4.jpg


----------



## josephr

wow! thats cool! never saw a pic of it before. A little surprised my bike is an '86 but after thinking about it, I was 19 at the time when I bought it. while I'm sure the frame was new, it might have been ravaged for its parts and then just sort of came up with something else when I came around saying "hey thats purdy;" 


The stock seat isn't that great and shouldn't be that hard to find. I still have the stock seat of mine but as I'm looking at reconditioning it for riding again, I'm aiming for a new seat. Also, looking at that pic though, makes me wonder about the the stem. When I bought mine orginally I had a columbus stem....but it was a little short, so the dealership switched it out for a slender black Sakae...which oddly enough looks like the one in the picture. I dunno...I guess I'm ending up more confused than when I started! Did I get ripped off back in 1989????? Maybe I should check the serial numbers???? who knows?? Great riding bike though. I think these got overlooked a lot as that when the aluminum bikes were becoming the hot items.


----------

